# Somebody make me a fursona



## eversleep (Nov 19, 2011)

Since apparently I fail at making fursonas (atleast my last 2 attempts, but none of you saw my first two I had when I was younger), I'm gonna leave it up to you guys now. I know this is like the 4th thread in this subforum I made this week, but you can lock the other 3.

Anyway, I'd like someone to make me a fursona. All the details are pretty much whatever, nothing is off-limits. There are some things I'd like though:

~Go for originality, but don't purposely try to go over-the-top, that never works.
~Don't shitpost and no fucking around/joke posts, I want serious posts only.
~Don't need a picture but be very descriptive.

Ok go.


----------



## Sar (Nov 19, 2011)

> ~Go for originality, but don't purposely try to go over-the-top, that never works.


You are an anteater. I dont see a lot of anteater fursonas.
You should just use your avatar and make the rest of the fursona from there.


----------



## Onnes (Nov 19, 2011)

Can someone summon Smelge?


----------



## Kaluna (Nov 19, 2011)

Try a numbat!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbat

They're so cute and took similar to anteaters.

Or maybe even a pangolin. then you can play around with the scales things.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin


----------



## BRN (Nov 19, 2011)

Your anteater fursona, frankly, is the only anteater I've seen - and he makes sense as a character. I'd stick with him.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 19, 2011)

Why not keep the anteater? I like him, and I am not being biased 'cause I like the picture I drew of him. XD


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 19, 2011)

Really? Are you actually telling people to do it for you?

You had a fine one before. Your Anteater, remember?

I mean, he could use a little color-tweaking, but he was perfectly fine.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 19, 2011)

Wana go for something like this


----------



## Smelge (Nov 19, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Can someone summon Smelge?



[yt]ZvCI-gNK_y4[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2011)

I quite like the anteater. I dunno about the colour exactly, but it still looks fine.

Do you like birds?

Go for a baby Cassowary.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 19, 2011)

If not an anteater, then you could go for one of these:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aardvark


----------



## Hazel (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought the best part of a fursona was it being something you made up by yourself, but I guess that's just me..

Meerkat.


----------



## Namba (Nov 19, 2011)

The anteater is good, dude. Why do anything different?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 19, 2011)

If you liked your anteater, try a platypus. I hardly see those fursonas around.
or a chipmunk. But, no pressure. 



Spoiler: Yeah, no



Pick a chipmunk!!!


----------



## Potzi Hookman (Nov 20, 2011)

Why are you asking others to create something like -your- fursona? It's yours, make it yours. Don't worry what others think, make something your comfortable in. In the way fur, scales, or feathers would be just as comfortable to you as your own skin. Not sure if this is lazy for not wanting to go through the trivial effort of thinking for yourself, or if this is more neurotic where you feel your decisions are better off made by others because you don't want the responsibility of making your own choices or creations.

This isn't a flame post, nor is it a joke. This is a Furry Service Announcement; Just be yourself, mate.


----------



## Brazen (Nov 20, 2011)

A sloth that solves crimes, or gets halfway through solving them and then gives up.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 20, 2011)

How can it be a fursona if you don't make it yourself? The furry fandom is about creativity, right?


----------



## eversleep (Nov 20, 2011)

Potzi Hookman said:


> Not sure if this is lazy for not wanting to go through the trivial effort of thinking for yourself, or if this is more neurotic where you feel your decisions are better off made by others because you don't want the responsibility of making your own choices or creations.
> 
> Just be yourself, mate.


The second part. I like making characters/fursonas, hell, I like making stuff in general, but anything I do easily gets shot down and shunned. I don't want to be at fault for any insults I get. Apparently, I suck at thinking and making decisions. May as well hook my brain up to a computer, have people type in commands. Because I'd be better off that way than I am now.

Being myself obviously hasn't worked for me in the past. =( Maybe it'll work eventually?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> The second part. I like making characters/fursonas, hell, I like making stuff in general, but anything I do easily gets shot down and shunned. I don't want to be at fault for any insults I get. Apparently, I suck at thinking and making decisions. May as well hook my brain up to a computer, have people type in commands. Because I'd be better off that way than I am now.
> 
> Being myself obviously hasn't worked for me in the past. =( Maybe it'll work eventually?



Maybe you should take those "insults" and read and think about them a little bit. Every time someone "insults" you, they're pointing out a flaw that you yourself could easily fix. We're all allowed to make mistakes, so long as we learn from them. You sir, don't ever make an effort to learn from them.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 20, 2011)

eversleep said:


> The second part. I like making characters/fursonas, hell, *I like making stuff in general, but anything I do easily gets shot down and shunned*. I don't want to be at fault for any insults I get. Apparently, I suck at thinking and making decisions. May as well hook my brain up to a computer, have people type in commands. Because I'd be better off that way than I am now.
> 
> Being myself obviously hasn't worked for me in the past. =( Maybe it'll work eventually?



Why do you care?  It's what you want, not what others say that matters.  If you like the species/character, keep it.  You don't need anyone else's approval.  I like making critters myself, but I don't care what anyone else thinks... I just enjoy my hobby.


----------



## BRN (Nov 20, 2011)

I enjoy commissioning the sort of thing that would make FAF weep. But I fit in because I don't talk about it much.  It's not about what you do, it's about what you present of yourself.

Your fursona, the anteater? Pretty cool guy.


----------



## Shiroka (Nov 20, 2011)

Your avatar. I'd hit that. And I'm not even kidding.

But yeah, you don't need to ask people for a fursona, you can find your own ideas and fuck the haters, right? Beside, how could your character be truly original if it's been made by someone else? You might as well buy an adoptable.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 20, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> Your avatar. I'd hit that. And I'm not even kidding.
> 
> But yeah, you don't need to ask people for a fursona, you can find your own ideas and fuck the haters, right? Beside, how could your character be truly original if it's been made by someone else? You might as well buy an adoptable.



I seriously do not get the people who buy adoptables. Makers, sure, because free money.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 20, 2011)

So, Eversleep, are you getting it yet? Are you actually understanding what people are trying to tell you? Or are you still trying your damned-est to be defensive?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 20, 2011)

If someone wants to bitch about your fursona choice then just ignore it. But if you really have no integrity and want strangers to dictate your personality then the only fitting fursona is a doormat.


----------



## Potzi Hookman (Nov 20, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> So, Eversleep, are you getting it yet? Are you actually understanding what people are trying to tell you? Or are you still trying your damned-est to be defensive?



He's not necessarily being defensive. In his comment he did admit his actions were due to a neurosis, it's actually not that uncommon of a problem. Where people lack self-esteem, or self-confidence enough to make their own decisions regardless of outside pressure, and in order to avoid embarrassment or conflict they take the suggestions, ideas, even orders of others so that they don't have to take full responsibility of their correct/incorrect actions, ect, ect, ect. The last thing wanted is confrontation about their choices by their peers.

I'm sure he can be quite creative when he wants to be, but I would assume he's far to shy or lacks the self confidence to put his true ideas out there to the public in fear of the judgement. By getting advice or ideas from his peers, it's assumed that when he uses the idea it will be universally accepted by those around him who made it. Boy just needs some help with the psychological scene, to build self confidence so that he can create and publish his own ideas without the worry of others reactions, judgements, or negative thoughts. But by now I think the guy gets it, but he may not have the power to act on it.

Disclaimer: At least this is all assuming. None of this is to be taken as fact, merely speculation. I'm not a psychologist or a medical doctor. Please consult your physician if symptoms worsen, this could be a sign of a life-threatening side effect. Do not take if taking an aspirin regiment or stool softeners.


----------



## shteev (Nov 20, 2011)

Use your creativity and make something _you_ like. Who cares what people think. This is _yours_. A Fursona should be cherished, and you shouldn't let someone else make you one for whatever reason.

Go get em, tiger anteater.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> doormat.


That'd actually be a good idea for a character. Lol.



Potzi Hookman said:


> He's not necessarily being defensive. In his comment he did admit his actions were due to a neurosis, it's actually not that uncommon of a problem. Where people lack self-esteem, or self-confidence enough to make their own decisions regardless of outside pressure, and in order to avoid embarrassment or conflict they take the suggestions, ideas, even orders of others so that they don't have to take full responsibility of their correct/incorrect actions, ect, ect, ect. The last thing wanted is confrontation about their choices by their peers.
> 
> I'm sure he can be quite creative when he wants to be, but I would assume he's far to shy or lacks the self confidence to put his true ideas out there to the public in fear of the judgement. By getting advice or ideas from his peers, it's assumed that when he uses the idea it will be universally accepted by those around him who made it. Boy just needs some help with the psychological scene, to build self confidence so that he can create and publish his own ideas without the worry of others reactions, judgements, or negative thoughts. But by now I think the guy gets it, but he may not have the power to act on it.


Yeah, you're pretty much correct about my reaction to this whole fursona thing. I'm doing the whole psychiatrist/psychologist/medication thing too, whether it's actually helping or not, I can't say though.
But what everyone else is getting at is that my personality needs re-vamping. They keep posting "advice" for me to act differently, then post more advice telling me to listen to prior advice... yeah. Everyone seems to think I'm stupid, selfish, inconsiderate, immature, ignorant, other things along those lines. At this point, I'm starting to think that's just how I am, and it's ingrained in me. I don't know if I can actually change it without a brain overhaul or intensive therapy I can't afford. So, yeah...


----------



## Ley (Nov 20, 2011)

go for the anteater!


----------



## Telnac (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, you're not going to get anywhere by playing the victim, no matter what neuroses you may have.  People are critical of a number of things.  Everyone gets criticized.  Some of that criticism is useful and can be learned from, but most of it's just someone putting others down so they can feel better about themselves.  There is one and only one good response for such criticism: tell yourself that their opinion means nothing, because ultimately, it does mean nothing.  You are who you are and there's nothing wrong with that.

This is your life.  Your fursona should reflect that.  If someone wants to say it's not original enough, tell them they can go fuck themselves.  No one's fursona wins a prize for being original, so why stress about originality? 

My fursona's hardly original, and I don't care.  Dragons are almost as common as wolves here, and while the twist of making him an android may not be a common one, there are other android dragon fursonas out there.  What makes Telnac a fursona I'm proud of is the time and effort I made in building a backstory for him that closely fits my personality.  No, Telnac is not me, but he's a character that embodies many of my wishes... and even many of my weaknesses.

The only suggestion I would make for your fursona, whatever you ultimately decide it to be, is to make a backstory that fits you.  Who cares if someone likes it or not?  This is your fursona, not theirs.  It doesn't need to meet anyone's approval other than your own.


----------



## Owllette (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree. I do like the anteater. But if YOU don't, that's another story. It took me years to conclude that I would love to be a part of the furry culture and more time to come up with an idea. I just drew up a rough sketch, but I honestly believe  I'm going to be comfortable with it. Just take your anteater (or whatever you want, I guess) and run with it. I think it's cool. You don't see a lot of those around.


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

I live ahhahahahaha


----------

